# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  لطفا یک Installer مناسب معرفی کنید

## amin-sadeghi

سلام
من می خوام برای یک برنامه ی J2EE یک Installer بسازم که یک database رو نصب کنه ,jdk رو نصب کنه و متغییر های محیطی رو تعریف کنه.
ایا چنین چیزی وجود داره ؟اگه نه لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
ممنون

----------


## powerboy2988

install shield 2008
آموزششو تو بخش vb گذاشتم.

----------


## vata2999

mitooni az installere bitrock estefade koni

----------


## amin-sadeghi

دوست عزیز بر طبق قوانین سایت نباید از فینگلیش استفاده کرد .در ضمن اگه لینک دانلود این نرم افزار رو بزاری با اموزشش ممنونم.

----------


## vata2999

درسته عذر می خوام
http://installbuilder.bitrock.com/

----------


## seyyedjamal

ما ابزارهای نصب متفاوتی را تست کردیم
ولی در نهایت تصمیم گرفتیم خودمان ابزاری را مبتنی بر Ant تولید کنیم
Ant ساده تر، مطمئنتر، انعطاف پذیرتر و قوی تر است. این کار را به شما هم توصیه می کنم

----------


## amin-sadeghi

سلام 
لطفا برای استفاده از ant بیشتر راهنمایی کنید

----------

